# Interesting Stats:



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

https://retrieverresults.com/doc/Tre...2020-01-11.pdf

https://retrieverresults.com/doc/Tre...2020-01-11.pdf


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

ELN, thanks for posting the numbers. I find it unfortunate that the number of Goldens running trials is declining. Fortunately, the number running Masters is increasing. 

Two questions::
1. Why is there an increase in the number of Goldens running Masters?
2. For those of us who have gone from Hunt Tests to Field Trials, what caused you to do so?

FTGoldens


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

FTGoldens said:


> ELN, thanks for posting the numbers. I find it unfortunate that the number of Goldens running trials is declining. Fortunately, the number running Masters is increasing.
> 
> Two questions::
> 1. Why is there an increase in the number of Goldens running Masters?
> ...


I'm an outsider as far as FT goes so take my comment with a grain of salt. This may be a regional thing but have found it extremely difficult to get involved in field work with my golden. The preference around here is labs but couldn't tell you why. More active participation in the Lab group?
Even the local golden group does not encourage newbies. However there are a ton of FT training places, it's quite a business. But because it is their business and lively hood their time is best spent on the dogs they get paid to train, not promoting the sport. To me this sort of explains the increase in masters titles. But makes me question the lower numbers. Are FT's like obedience and you must complete the lower levels to work up to the masters level? or can you just compete at the master level? Like I said, this is new to me.
There is also the fact that so many breeders (in this area anyway) that are producing dogs that would not do well in the field. In fact the majority of the breeders do no hunting with their dogs at all, even with all the professional handlers. They produce the pups that will sell to the masses... over coated, large boned, mellow pet pups. Not saying there is anything wrong with this but very few golden conformation breeders are involved in field work. 
FWIW it was shocking to learn there is a major lack of obedience participation as well. I attended an obedience competition at the DFW speciality a few years back and even though there were hundreds of goldens entered, there was only 7 dogs entered in obedience.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah Josie (retriever results) is in our training group so its been an interesting conversation about these stats. She thought they were interesting. We both came to the conclusion that MARK ATWATER was responsible for the increase of goldens in hunt tests. She made a good point that his beautiful photos of Yeti captured so many and they wanted to do what Mark was doing. Not to mention Stephen Durrance was hunt and the one that trained Mark's dogs. As far as a decrease in field trials well, it is just that most of the litters, bred to freaking one or two golden sires (thats another topic), are taken by hunt testers or pet homes. Serious litters are secret anyway. 

I went from hunt to field because I could understand the field trial objectives more clearly than hunt tests and therefore training was more black and white for me. Furthermore, I prefer a placement over an orange ribbon because I'm just a seriously competitive person.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

puddles everywhere said:


> Are FT's like obedience and you must complete the lower levels to work up to the masters level? or can you just compete at the master level? Like I said, this is new to me.


Puddles, there are 4 field trial stakes. Derby which is for 2 years and under. Only marks no blinds. placements go from 1 to 4 and a dog gets points for each placement. After ten points they are on an purina derby list. 5 points and the dog qualifies to run a national derby championship...

Qualifying is any age and generally includes large hunt tester entries. Field trialers tend to run their dogs under 3. hunt testers over 3. Placements are giving out but the first and second place are the only placements that "count" in a Q. This grants the dog the unofficial title of QAA which symbolizes the dog is ready to run all age stakes. upon receiving two 1 or 2 the dog is QA2 which is an AKC title. 

All age stakes are broken into two...amateur and open. Amateur is generally considered to be easier but anyone that has run both knows its all up to the judges. It is called amateur because pros are not allowed to run dogs in this stake. A dog needs 15 points to include 1 all breed win to become titled AFC. In the open they need only ten to include a win in an all breed stake. Both stakes have a yearly national event for the highest title of National Amateur Field Champion or National Field Champion. To compete you must have a win and I think 2 points every year. you do not have to be titled. I can't remember the exact number of points as its never applied to me yet, ha ha!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

puddles everywhere said:


> I'm an outsider as far as FT goes so take my comment with a grain of salt. This may be a regional thing but have found it extremely difficult to get involved in field work with my golden. The preference around here is labs but couldn't tell you why. More active participation in the Lab group?
> Even the local golden group does not encourage newbies. However there are a ton of FT training places, it's quite a business. But because it is their business and lively hood their time is best spent on the dogs they get paid to train, not promoting the sport. To me this sort of explains the increase in masters titles. But makes me question the lower numbers. Are FT's like obedience and you must complete the lower levels to work up to the masters level? or can you just compete at the master level? Like I said, this is new to me.
> There is also the fact that so many breeders (in this area anyway) that are producing dogs that would not do well in the field. In fact the majority of the breeders do no hunting with their dogs at all, even with all the professional handlers. They produce the pups that will sell to the masses... over coated, large boned, mellow pet pups. Not saying there is anything wrong with this but very few golden conformation breeders are involved in field work.
> FWIW it was shocking to learn there is a major lack of obedience participation as well. I attended an obedience competition at the DFW speciality a few years back and even though there were hundreds of goldens entered, there was only 7 dogs entered in obedience.


Puddles,
This is GREAT information! It's exactly the "from my point of view" response I hope to elicit more of. 
Thank you for taking the time to reply!!!
FTGoldens


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Wow, great information thank you! I'm starting to understand why breeders hire field handler/trainers to achieve these titles and a new found respect for the efforts to achieve these titles. 
I've always been impressed with breeding programs that have titles at both ends of the name and more than a RN or BN. Proving your dog can compete in the sport it was actually bred for adds value to me. I've known for years why so many obedience dogs are field bred goldens, they are wonderful even if you don't do field work with them. Sadly so many obedience people are drifting away from goldens to compete with border collies or belgian malinois... in my area anyway.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

FTGoldens said:


> 2. For those of us who have gone from Hunt Tests to Field Trials, what caused you to do so?


Master passes being given to poorly trained dogs.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Both stakes have a yearly national event for the highest title of National Amateur Field Champion or National Field Champion. To compete you must have a win and I think 2 points every year. you do not have to be titled. I can't remember the exact number of points as its never applied to me yet, ha ha!


MOP,
You'd better study up on the numbers needed to qualify for a National 'cuz I'm thinkin' that you're gonna to need to know! 
FTGoldens

(BTW, you got it right! And, as an aside, a Specialty win counts as a win in order to qualify for a National, but doesn't count as a win to get a FC or AFC title; however, a Specialty win counts as 5 points toward an FC or AFC, but you can't count more that 5 Specialty points toward such titles regardless of how many points are earned in Specialty Opens or Ams.)


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

Nothing sadder than a potential Golden Field Champion lying undisturbed by the fireplace, never having the chance to retrieve a bird. Yes it takes a lot of training and hard work, but what doesn't that is worth it? We've been trying for 30 years and while there has been a number of QAA (***) dogs pass through our house, no FC or AFC (yet). I would agreee with the sentiment on Hunt Tests that I see dogs with blatant failures go on to get ribbons and too many judges who don't really understand what they are setting up for test scenarios. (There are plenty who get it though).


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

My thoughts on Goldens and the stats: I am no expert and dont have the success as some but we compete. I run FT not HT, I did run HT in the 90's and had success but I like competition.
FT/HT and Goldens: No particular order:
1) Numbers are down across the board for Amateur Handlers especially Goldens
2) FT are pro dominated especially in the Derby and Open and in the Am they are most likely Pro trained
3) Most Golden owners do not have their dogs on a pros truck, they do the training themselves or a pro just does the basics
4)FT dont have a entry level. The entry level is not the Derby(pro dominated) but the Q which it takes a well trained dog to compete
5) Breeding pool: There are nice litters out there but the majority of pups go to hunting and HT homes. FC/AFC litters are very rare and when they do happen they are mostly pre-sold before advertised which knocks most people out of the equation. It is also supply and demand. Look how many Lab litters are advertised compared to Goldens. A lot of Golden pups arent given the opportunity to compete in FT
6) Training: It is very tough to get into a FT training group. Even though I train with FT people now, it wasnt until I started placing in FT was invited to join. You also need better grounds for successful FT training along with flyers etc
7) FT clubs are usually very small and HT clubs have more training days. I belong to 2 clubs: FT club originated in 1884 and has probably 20 members and 1 training day a year. HT club is a few years old has 90 members and a training day every month. This brings new people into HT
8)FT have gotten harder over the years. To be successful you cant just train a few days a week. You have to train 5-6 days a week. Its not dedication it has to be an obsession!. Most successful Amateurs are retired and have a great training group and/or can train full time as their schedule permits which allows them to be successful
9) The success rate in HT is far greater (over 50%) FT you can sit around all day/weekend and not get called
back. FT are very time consuming and not worth it to most people to blow a weekend and get nothing but a boring ride home. Some people just like ribbons and the feel good effect from passing even if it was marginal work. Nothing at all against HT. I just cant do both trials and HT
10)Most Golden owners have a dog for life, if the dog doesnt make it in FT they are still a part of the family and they run HT if they want to. I feel there are more washouts in other breeds and more in FT than HT. Not true in all cases though
11) In HT you can progress from JH to SH to MH. You can start your dog from beginning to end
12) I really dont know why there was a increase in HT Masters, my guess is that Goldens who have progressed up the latter from JH and dogs who werent sucessful in FT made the switch to Master, also you see some show dogs in Master, you never see one in a trial
13) These are just my opinions. We need more Goldens in FT though! Im in the minority, I still work over 40 hours a week, do my best to train 5 days a week, train mostly with my wife and 3 wingers. I do have great grounds and access to birds. So it can be done if you are obsessed  We will see how far we get: we have a 2 yr old running Q's now and a 15 week pup who is marking out to 100 yrds with near 100% accuracy. But this thing is just a hobby for my wife and I. Sorry so long


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree with everything @Edward Lee Nelson said above. My hunt test club is so much better about getting new people involved, whereas my field trial club really doesn't want new members. 95% of the club is retired guys who go out everyday and train from 10-2, and they go south every winter. Luckily they like me and said I can train with them anytime but I do have a job and sadly retirement is a long ways off yet lol!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Well I finally found a Hunt group with both novice and professional handlers that's less than 4 hrs away! Yeah, they have one training session a month. It's a start and will begin by joining at the next club meeting in February. Thanks for the info about the differences in FT & HT. It's hard to find answers when you don't know the questions. Thanks guys.
I will admit to being just a little intimidated. I will probably be the only golden in the group  and by looking at the pics of the last meeting, women are in the minority as well. Oh well, guess we can at least give them a few laughs! LOL these guys look pretty intense


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

puddles everywhere said:


> Well I finally found a Hunt group with both novice and professional handlers that's less than 4 hrs away! Yeah, they have one training session a month. It's a start and will begin by joining at the next club meeting in February. Thanks for the info about the differences in FT & HT. It's hard to find answers when you don't know the questions. Thanks guys.
> I will admit to being just a little intimidated. I will probably be the only golden in the group  and by looking at the pics of the last meeting, women are in the minority as well. Oh well, guess we can at least give them a few laughs! LOL these guys look pretty intense


This is good news! 

For anybody still searching for help, the GRCA website has a list of Field Training Contacts.
Also, the Field Education Committee of the GRCA is ready and willing to help new, as well as experienced trainers, with their dogs. The FEC even has a Facebook page.
Still further, I'm sure that some of the participants on this forum are willing to help out ... and count me as one of them, so if you are in the south-central part of the country, send me a private message.

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for those links!

Just my 2 cents, I'm a novice. I've competed a little in field trials and hunt tests, both AKC and NAHRA.

Lots of people live where they can find a city park to train in for hunt tests, but find the distances and fields needed for field trials are a lot harder to come by. Without the right connections in the field trial world, finding those fields to train on, are very hard to find.

When clubs offer field training classes, it's easier to focus on hunt tests. The area is smaller, the distances are shorter. Just doing the setups and changing out dogs is so much easier than a field trial. So classes generally are hunt test oriented. Amateurs stick with what they know.

I think the master only hunt tests midweek are a money maker for clubs, and I could see those growing a lot. A few pros with 20 dogs on a truck each, fills a master test. The club uses the pro's bird boys or assistants to throw and shoot. Then the club only has to supply 2 judges. The club then can rake in lots of money, when their only costs are purchasing birds, feeding judges, and possibly land rental. But if they are using a pro's property for the hunt test, all the better and they can avoid most of those costs, except birds. I've heard more than one club member complain about their club going in this direction of catering to pro's. The pro's are a lot happier because they aren't having as much trouble entering their dogs in master tests on the weekend where they compete with amateurs for entry space.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

SRW said:


> Master passes being given to poorly trained dogs.


I wonder if the judges will have sharper pencils going forward with the 10% entry increased allowed. A 60 dog Master is now a 66 dog Master.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I’ll put out there that the Master Amateur Invitational might have helped the up tick in Master entries. A smaller event than the NMH might be keeping dogs and handlers in the game.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Alaska7133 said:


> Thanks for those links!
> 
> Just my 2 cents, I'm a novice. I've competed a little in field trials and hunt tests, both AKC and NAHRA.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting... I found this place by looking at a hunt trial entry list from last year and always note anything referring to east texas. The training & test are on a members (pro breeder/trainer/handler) property. They also have a member (from looking at their FB page that raises the ducks. So thanks for the insight on how all this might come together. I may be in over my head with this group.

.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

hollyk said:


> I wonder if the judges will have sharper pencils going forward with the 10% entry increased allowed. A 60 dog Master is now a 66 dog Master.


That would be great but I doubt it.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

SRW said:


> That would be great but I doubt it.


Lol
I ran 2 maybe 3 Masters last year where the 3 series set up as a double due to time constraints. 6 more dogs yikes! Something gotta give.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The discussion about HT judging is interesting, largely because FT judging elicits similar complaints. 

As for "sharper pencils," I would hope that's not the solution, but instead judges setting up better tests.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

hollyk said:


> Lol
> I ran 2 maybe 3 Masters last year where the 3 series set up as a double due to time constraints. 6 more dogs yikes! Something gotta give.


Agree
The test have to be challenging and up to the standard of a "finished hunting retriever" or however the rule book states it. Time would not be a problem if dogs that don't mark the birds in the first series were not called back. Gimme tests and call backs for poor performance take the fun and purpose out of the sport.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

FTGoldens said:


> The discussion about HT judging is interesting, largely because FT judging elicits similar complaints.
> 
> As for "sharper pencils," I would hope that's not the solution, but instead judges setting up better tests.


Good setups with great bird placement, is there an app for that? ???
It’s something I feel I still struggle with when setting up for myself.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

hollyk said:


> Good setups with great bird placement, is there an app for that? ???
> It’s something I feel I still struggle with when setting up for myself.


Put the birds where the dogs don't want to go. Sounds easier than it is.
Some helpful info in Dennis Voight's "Best Of Online" collections. Home Page
The Retriever blog has sketches and photos of all the series in past National Am's and Open's. 2nd & 3rd Series
I pay very close attention the setups in trials I run or work. The placement of every bird presents a challenge to the dogs, or at least it should. I always try to guess how the dogs will react to the factors in a setup. When I guess wrong I look for what I missed.
In trials or training it is a good idea to photo the setups and take notes of how your dog did.
Of course there is no substitute for training partners with lots of field trial and judging experience.

One thing I have learned, if someone is using a rangefinder to place birds, they have no clue.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I just judged a derby a bit ago and I put a bird where dogs don't want to go. My co judge was upset, said it was a contrary land mark. I've never heard of that. I did it anyway. Boy that was the best mark! The dogs didn't want to go there! the horror! ha ha ha....yeah put the mark where the dogs don't want to go and you will have so much fun judging, ha ha! 

But derbies are hard, 8 pure marks...especially on water....


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> But derbies are hard, 8 pure marks...especially on water....


Yes indeed, Derby Stakes are hard to judge ... 
1. you don't want to eliminate all the new-to-field trials dogs too early, so the tests shouldn't be too difficult (ideally, you can set up the first series in such a way that you can tell just how talented the group of dogs is as a whole, and proceed appropriately).
2. there are no blinds.
3. you are directed to judge natural abilities, with much much less emphasis on trained aspects of retrieving ... this is the hardest part and the part most often screwed up by Derby judges, to wit:

a mark is thrown 45 degrees angle back, Dog A hooks the gun and goes directly to the bird, Dog B runs wide to the outside of the mark (to the same or greater degree than Dog A went to the other side of the mark), yet Dog B is deemed to have done a better job because Dog A committed the "sin" of hooking a gun ... that's not what the rule book (or FT Judges Manual) calls for.
a water mark is thrown such that the perfect line to the bird is cutting a small portion of the corner of a pond (let's say the perfect entry point is 10 feet from the actual corner and the line is 20 yards from the edge of the pond), Dog A skirts around the water and goes directly to the bird, Dog B hits the water and gets out 30 yards deep of the bird but hunts its way back to the bird, often Dog B is deemed to have done better than Dog A because dog A committed the "sin" of avoiding the water ... that's not necessarily what the rule book (or FT Judges Manual) calls for ... admittedly, this one is tougher to make the decision on because the rules state that it's a fault if the dog avoid "rough going" (or something like that), but in my opinion, skirting a corner of water is not necessarily violative of that rule and I'd want to see additional examples of the dog avoiding rough going before judging it as such. [ALSO, that would be a poorly designed test for a Derby ... in my opinion.]


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

FTGoldens said:


> Dog A skirts around the water and goes directly to the bird, Dog B hits the water and gets out 30 yards deep of the bird but hunts its way back to the bird, often Dog B is deemed to have done better than Dog A because dog A committed the "sin" of avoiding the water


In this example Dog A marked the bird and therefore did better. 
In a test with good bird placement, dogs that avoid water or cover will put themselves in a bad position and will not likely find the bird without a huge hunt, if at all. The same can be said for all FT stakes. Good bird placement will allow the dogs to succeed or fail according to their talent and training. Nit picking about hooked guns, avoiding a sliver of cover/water or a few seconds of hunt time is what judges have to do after setting up poor tests. JMHO


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

duplicate post


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

FT to me I can see where that is just bad judging. ON land I have no problem with hooking guns as long as they go straight to the mark. I would try not to put the bird in a place that if a dog went behind the gun they could wind it. Therefore a hook of the gun would be more marking then a lucky wind save. I also don't judge on "wind" saves because they usually have to be in right area to wind it. There is an amateur that has a pretty well known dog (very) and at training he would always say, oh that dog winded it I wouldn't bring them back. I put a mental check in my book to not run under this guy. He really could read their minds, right? I mean the dog is behind a gun and hooks it and runs right to the bird, that doesn't mean he winded it. 
As far the water its really hard to set up four marks in the derby on water and not use training concepts by accident to judge. That's the hardest thing. After training with the derby kind for 2 and a half years I know enough to NEVER put a bird at the end of a pond, all his dogs know to swim there. I also wouldn't want to put a cut corner mark because usually the dogs will skirt around it and hey that's my fault not theres. Plus I don't want to force a handler to pick up their dog for cheating because they want to protect all the training they've put into this young pup. Now if the terrain would come into play if they cheated a corner that's a different story. I remember this one set up that if the dog got out early there was a big tree/bush and it pushed the dogs to square up the hill and totally forget where the gunner was. That was a nice mark even thought it was at the end of the pond. 

Oh well, I really like judging. I like it almost more than running trials. Less stress and I always learn a lot about the dogs and bird placement.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Just have a very thick skin running Derby’s. I think it’s the toughest to judge. Callbacks make you shake your head at times, hooks eventhough if it’s no hunt and straight to the bird may get you dropped eventhough a large hunt on the correct side will get you carried. If you have a dog that marks off guns you probably won’t do well, but don’t worry many FC AFC marked off guns and did well, one with over 300 AA points. Don’t pay attention to the gallery? they may say great job and you get dropped. Just go out and have fun. If your dog picks up the birds be pleased with your dog no matter the outcome. Cheating on marks is another discussion. Main thing is have fun with your dog and don’t get discouraged if you get dropped. The Derby has no indication on how your dog will be a few years from then.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I make an effort to read the Field Trial Rules once a year (at least the parts related to performance) ... even though the Rules don't often change. And when judging, I always have a copy of the Rules in my judges bag/backpack.


http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RFTRET.pdf



Just last week I finished re-reading Retriever Field Trial Judging - A Manual. It's got some good information, however it doesn't provide its readers with all of the knowledge necessary to make them good judges, but it provides basic knowledge and guidelines. It's a good primer on judging. (Come to think of it, those judges who drop dogs for simply hooking a gun or for appearing to wind a bird should read that Manual!) Hmmm, maybe clubs should hand out printed versions of the Manual as judges' gifts ....








Judge's Manual (Digital eBook Edition)


Retriever News Official Website. Serving the sport of retriever field trials and hunting tests since 1944.



www.theretrievernews.com





Like Peaches, I enjoy judging. It sometimes provides me an opportunity to see parts of the country that I've not seen before, to meet dogs that I've only heard about and not seen, and to meet new friends. 

FTGoldens


----------



## DaveVerbyla (Oct 28, 2019)

Marks where the dogs do not want to go are fine.
I do not like marks where the dog must ignore his/her nose.

For example, a MH where the flyer is thrown into the wind
and the dog must punch downwind of the flyer station (and live flyers)
to pick up the memory mark.

A Q where the last mark is a long swim then driving up the hill for
the final memory mark but the shoreline has scent from 20 ducks
thrown there an hour earlier in a different stake.

I'd rather see a test where the dog must ignore his/her nose as blind.
For example, run a land blind downwind of the flyer station.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> Like Peaches, I enjoy judging. It sometimes provides me an opportunity to see parts of the country that I've not seen before, to meet dogs that I've only heard about and not seen, and to meet new friends.
> 
> FTGoldens


Speaking of which the first all age I judged (and its not many) the last series had amateurs and dogs that all were "famous" to me from reading the national amateur and open blogs. There was a total of 800 all age points between the ten dogs left in the fourth series. Talk about star struck! I was so in awe and intimidated as a new judge too, ha ha! The handlers were so nice and the dogs were incredible! It was an experience, let me tell you! 

And I hope to one day get invited to Alaska to judge!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Just have a very thick skin running Derby’s. I think it’s the toughest to judge. Callbacks make you shake your head at times, hooks eventhough if it’s no hunt and straight to the bird may get you dropped eventhough a large hunt on the correct side will get you carried. If you have a dog that marks off guns you probably won’t do well, but don’t worry many FC AFC marked off guns and did well, one with over 300 AA points. Don’t pay attention to the gallery? they may say great job and you get dropped. Just go out and have fun. If your dog picks up the birds be pleased with your dog no matter the outcome. Cheating on marks is another discussion. Main thing is have fun with your dog and don’t get discouraged if you get dropped. The Derby has no indication on how your dog will be a few years from then.


I agree, sometimes you just don't know what the judges are thinking on the judging. One thing I will comment on though. If a dog gut hunts the flyer but is in the flyer area I am pretty lenient. Also, if a dog hunts and hunts in a very tight area of the fall I feel like the dog marked that bird. It depends on the hunt on the right side of the gun that matters to me. Hooking and going straight to the bird is a different story.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I just ran across some information about 2006:


> THREE (3) Goldens qualified for and ran the 2006 National Amateur Retriever Championship
> THREE (3) *DIFFERENT* Goldens qualified for and ran the 2006 National (Open) Retriever Championship


That was a strong period of time for our breed's performance in the field and I look forward to the time that we get there again ... we can do it!
FTGoldens


----------

